# Starting again



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi 

So we had complaints panel today and they have concluded their are significant doubts about the SW recommendation, so they have offered us a chance to start Stage 1 again with a new SW. 
This is probably the best result we could have hoped for, so feeling very relieved. 
They are going to write to confirm their decision this week but once we have accepted their offer then the search for a new SW begins, hopefully one with a bit more compassion...

Can't wait now to start again! 

Thanks for all the good luck messages and support. 

Ali x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Brilliant news Ali although sorry it's had to come to this but fresh start! Onwards and upwards. 😊


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats great news, yes I agree onwards and upwards  

good luck x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Excellent news x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

That's great news Ali. Very pleased for you x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Hope and a fresh start! Great news for you x well done  x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck honey, sorry you are having to go through all this but loads of luck for the future  

Xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent news


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

So glad that the panel agreed to you starting again with a new SW, wishing you every luck that it works out this time.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Great news. Hopefully new sw is nice.xx


----------



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Great news, wishing you all the best for the process x


----------



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi

So the SW has called and we are starting stage 1 again next Weds 9th at 6pm. She sounded lovely on the phone and so have a good feeling. Can't wait to get started now! 

Countdown begins...

Ali x


----------

